
Man Who Claims Ownership Over Facebook Willing To Hire Zuckerberg To Run It - Concours
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/02/paul-ceglia-facebook/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
jacquesm
Articles like this are completely useless. It's about a lawsuit that hasn't
got a snowballs chance in hell of succeeding and what would happen _if_ that
lawsuit would succeed and the parties involved would not be at each others
throats in a countersuit.

It's worse than speculative.

It there is one thing you should take home from this then it is that you
should make sure that the origins of your start-up should be impeccable on the
off-chance that one day you might be successful. For sure there will be a
whole pile of bottom feeders coming after you anyway but if you make their
lives easier by doing shady stuff you will have more trouble to contend with.

~~~
qq66
Did I miss an event in this saga? I thought that Zuckerberg was actually under
contract to this guy to build a college social networking site called The Face
Book. I'm not a lawyer, but it seemed as though that could be severely
problematic for Zuckerberg.

Despite widespread opinion of Zuckerberg, I think he is one of the great
visionaries of our time and I definitely don't want some Brylcreem
"entrepreneur" to steal his company from him.

~~~
jacquesm
Funny how he's the last person to realise that he had a contract that suddenly
makes him an 84% stakeholder in facebook. What are the changes of that do you
think? And only on the off chance that he had to pay off some people so he was
looking for 'assets' that he could liquidate. NFW.

The only reason this lawsuit ever got started is hoping for a settlement and
the only reason there is a chance of a settlement is because Zuckerberg is
under fire from about every angle regarding the origins of facebook, which are
indeed murky. But not so murky that a judge is going to side with this
character. It's going to cost a small fortune in legal fees on both sides
during the intermediate time though, and if facebook wants to IPO they'll have
to settle because there is no way they are going to be able to with a 'cloud'
like this.

You can't possibly give stuff like this any credibility. It's right on par
with SCO saying they own all of Linux, someone claiming to own the patent on
hyperlinks and other outrageous claims.

It's fodder for the tech-sensationalist press but nobody even remotely
knowledgeable about this sort of thing will give better than 100:1 odds that
this guy will prevail if the suit is going forward, it's an ordinary case of
harassment using the legal system.

It's just another bottom feeder trying his luck in the lottery called the
American Justice System.

Lawyer that take cases like this ought to be fined and disbarred for life,
they give all the other lawyers a very bad name.

Yuck.

------
shortformblog
Something smells here. You don't forget about a contract with the guy running
a company this big for seven years. Come on, as popular and overused as this
site is? I refuse to believe that this guy has been sleeping under a rock and
one day just stumbled upon a contract.

And this is just unbelievable. It's sort of an implicit admission that the
lawsuit's a money grab to him and nothing more:

“If at some point in the future I start running Facebook, I guess I’m going to
have to hire him to keep running the company,” Ceglia said. “I really don’t
have much interest in it.”

~~~
CodeMage
The contract part smells fishy, yes. But the admission is refreshingly honest.

------
_pius
Lawyer HN'ers: does Doctrine of Laches apply here?

------
pierrefar
Why read fiction when we have this? I guess in fiction things have to make
sense at some level.

